# Bikepacking: Bar Bags; Epic Designs vs. Carousel Design Works



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

For those of you who are fortunate enough to own custom bar bags, please give your experience with said bag. Give details as to why you choose one over the other. 

I am on the fence when it comes to Bar Bags. I really like the front zipper pouch bag that Epic Designs puts on their bar bag, but after looking at the system packed with a drybag most of the space might be less usable. Thoughts? 

I currently own a CDW saddle pack and think it is great. I am not against purchasing a CDW bag bag either, but I feel like the Epic Bar Bag might give me a little more usable space for trailside needs. Thoughts? 

Thanks in advance on any advise.

Cheers,
BFE


----------



## curriergroh (Jun 9, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5069355&page=18

Half way down the page is my post detailing the Epic Designs bar bag with the large pocket.
If the link doesn't work it is "The Salsa Fargo Thread" page 18.


----------

